
Log on, drop out, cash in - Harj
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2006/12/03/BUGTFMNO261.DTL
======
jamiequint
Has anyone else experienced this feeling when pursuing entrepreneurship?

"None of your friends are doing anything remotely like what you are doing," he
said. "You lose all common ground."

I know I feel like that sometimes...

or like Hugh MacLeod Said
(http://www.gapingvoid.com/Moveable_Type/archives/003642.html)

"Once you become an entrepreneur, you find the company of non-entrepreneurs a
lot harder to be around. Youve seen things they havent; the wavelengths
alter, its that simple."

~~~
Alex3917
Definitely true. I think it's a combination of your friends losing respect for
you for "dropping out," combined with the feeling of smugness that comes from
the same.

------
Harj
I cannot explain in words how true that is for me. It's the very reason I
moved halfway across the world to Silicon Valley from London.

